# ='[ please help. I'm terrified and have no hope.



## Little_Nugget

Hi everyone. Been lurking for a while and thought I should post.

Bit of background history: I'm 26 and have had a m/c at 12w, a stillbirth at 25 weeks with a boy, another stillbirth at 30 weeks with a girl, a live birth at 24 weeks - he later died in neo natal and now I am 6w + 5d and petrified of EVERYTHING.

I don't really remember anything about my m/c - it was in 2001 and all I remember is bleeding so heavily it ran down my leg (sorry tmi). My first son had no issues. I didn't know I was pregnant until 18 weeks but my waters partially went at 22 weeks and drained completely at 24+5. No hb was seen at 25 weeks. My daughter also had no issues. My waters just went completely at 30 weeks but when I got to hospital she had died.

My second son had bleeding right from 6 weeks and I was in and out of hospital with cramps, blood clots and loss of symptoms. I finally got admitted to hospital as an in patient at 22 weeks where I was given daily heparin injections and progesterone pessarys to try and stop the bleeding and keep him in my tummy as long as possible. I went into labour at 24 weeks and he came out kicking and breathing on his own. He later died after fighting so hard and doing really well :'(

Sorry this is so long I'm just scared to death. My bf and I weren't trying to conceive. We'd pretty much stopped having sex but then I fell pregnant. My lmp was May 17th and we dtd on the 23rd, 2nd and 9th and my next period was due June 15th so I'm guessing the 2nd dtd is the one that caught my egg. Based on this I think I'm 6w+5d 

What I'm scared about is that I had my beta hcg taken and a scan done on June 17th (4+3) and it was 125mlU/ml which everyone said was extremely low and gave a not so promising outlook. The scan showed nothing except for thickened endometrium which the sonographer said was normal. I went back on the 19th (4+5) for more blood work which came back at 332mlU/ml which the doctor said was ok but still not high enough. I went back again on the 21st (5w) and the beta hcg levels were 1012mlU/ml which were now good plus I felt really crappy that morning and my consultant said the rise was to blame.

Anyway I have had on and off symptoms ever since I found out and some period pains and dreadful back ache that was freaking me out so I went to the hospital on the 28th where they took my blood again but haven't told me the result. I also had another scan because I was convinced it was an ectopic pregnancy. The sonographer immediately found the gestational sac in the middle of my uterus (thank God) and checked around both ovaries for blood or cysts - neither. She said there was no free flowing blood either. She then did a vaginal scan and saw the yolk sac clearly but no hb. She didn't mention anything about a fetal pole so I don't know if that was visible and I couldn't tell what was what on the screen. I had this scan at exactly 6 weeks (based on my dates) so the hb should have been seen right??!

I'm just petrified now and all I can think is her words "no heartbeat" :'( I've had no severe cramps, my symptoms seem to be fading - all that's left is more frequent toilet trips and the side of my right boob is sore. I want to feel really nauseous. I want my boobs to be killing. Just so I know lo is ok :'(

I am going back for a scan on Tuesday 5th at 8:30 when I should be 7 weeks but I'm not hopeful at all. I don't want to be positive because when they tell me it's an ended pregnancy I'm going to fall apart. My consultant has had me on amoxicillin 500 for a uti which has finished today and also 75mg of aspirin daily since the 21st.

I had a list in my head of negatives that I was crossing off:
Ectopic pregnancy X
Chemical pregnancy X
Blighted ovum ?
Molar pregnancy ?
Miscarriage ?
Missed miscarriage ?
Late missed miscarriage ?

I know it's stupid but I felt better when I knew it wasn't ectopic or chemical but then I went googling and learnt about types of pregnancy I'd never heard of and now I'm convinced it's going to end in one of the remaining types on the list.

I just don't know what to do. I've taken at least one hpt every day since 17th June to see if they're getting darker, sometimes they are sometimes they're not. My bf doesn't know yet. I can't face telling him and then having to tell him my body killed another of our kids. I have no friends to talk to. 

Please help me. I want tuesday to hurry up and come but I can't bear hearing it's not going to work. If by some miracle the hb is seen I will spend every moment scared and thinking has my baby died now? I wish I could be knocked out for 9 months. The stress is making my ill. It's causing palpitations :'( I just need a friend and some advice.

I'm sorry this is an essay. Thanks for reading.
Amy


----------



## Darlin65

How rude people have been! How dare they read this and nobody leave an answer! One thing is for sure you can never have enough hugs!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: The only thing I can think of is maybe this will be different, maybe this will be your surprise miracle/blessing. I would let the doctors know about everything you can possibly think to tell them about your previous pregnancies and don't take no crap from nobody. If you know something is wrong demand it be taking care of, none of that silly going home and waiting stuff. Ask if maybe being on bed rest could help your chances of a healthier pregnancy. I am sorry for your loses love:hugs: Hopefully this time will be different for you.


----------



## patiently

I am so sorry for what you are going through...one mc is so difficult to come to terms with so i can understand that this time must be so terrifying for you...hun try and focus on the positives though i know that its hard...your hcg numbers doubled and they saw the sac which is fantastic...i have read on misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com that some dr's have said that there was no heartbeat detected at 6 weeks and that the pregnancy was not viable they even advised a woman to have a d&c but she refused and demanded another scan for the following week and lo and behold there was a healthy heartbeat in her next scan..im saying that sometimes things develop at a different pace in some pregnancies...please try and be hopeful and see what happens on your next scan...are you sure your dates are right? 

You are such a brave and courageous woman i have so much admiration for you, i wish you all the best in this pregnancy and hope you have a H&H 9 months, that your little bean is a sticky one and that in months time you will have your precious healthy little bundle of joy wrapped in your arms...x x x x


----------



## Budsmummy

I cannot give you any advice I'm afraid but just wanted to say how sorry I am for all your losses, and I really hope you get some good news on Tuesday xxx :hugs:


----------



## Little_Nugget

Hey. Thanks both of you for replying. I'm going out of my mind. Losing my symptoms seems like the last nail in the coffin so to speak. I don't feel remotely pregnant :( I've shut out all memories of previous pregnancies cos I don't want to remember so much pain and negativity but it means I can't remember any of my symptoms or when they started or finished before :/

I did another first response hpt last night and I thought it didn't work cos the test line was really dark and came up immediately but the control line didn't seem to be there. I looked again about 5 mins later and both lines were there but the control line was stupidly faint. I'm out of tests now so can't check again.

I'm absolutely positive of my dates. We deffo weren't trying again but I still chart on fertility friend so I can track my periods. Just for peace of mind really. We did the deed on 23rd May, and 2nd and 9th June with my lmp being 17th May. I mean my cycle is usually between 29 and 31 days with my lp being 13/14 days. Saying that tho my cycle in April was only 25 days so I may have ovulated late. 

I just feel crappy. Not physically. Mentally. Part of me is thinking what's the point in even going to my scan on Tuesday. If it's bad news I don't want to know. Sigh.

Thanks for replying. I just need someone to talk to really cos I don't want to tell me bf atm until I know if things are ok. xxx


----------



## Monkei

:hugs: im so sorry that you're having to go through this :( 
I really hope that everything works out for you in this pregnancy and you see a hb on tuesday xxx


----------



## Darlin65

Just remember that sometimes in order to get the good we have to endure the bad. "God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change; courage to change the things I can; and wisdom to know the difference" While it may be hard he would never give you more Than you can handle. Go to your scan Tuesday that way no matter what the outcome you can have the peace of mind of just knowing where you stand.:hugs:


----------



## Peril

Hugs Hun. My Epau won't scan before 7 weeks as there is often no hb and worries people unnecessarily. I really feel for you and pray that everything goes perfectly and you get your miracle xxxx


----------



## CatherineK

At six weeks, its perfectly normal for many people to not see a heartbeat. I had only a sac at that time with my last two pregnancies at that time...and both times a week later there was a perfectly developing little bean/heartbeat.

Even if you know your dates, it could have taken extra long to implant, or your baby is just a slow starter like mine were...

I'm a little upset that your doctors told you that your 125 and 332 levels were too low! Everyone started out low, and those number doubling in two days are exceptionally good. 

I really think you need some specialist care that can really delve into your history and help, especially with three early births. I wish you the best of luck with this pregnancy!


----------



## Darlin65

CatherineK said:


> At six weeks, its perfectly normal for many people to not see a heartbeat. I had only a sac at that time with my last two pregnancies at that time...and both times a week later there was a perfectly developing little bean/heartbeat.
> 
> Even if you know your dates, it could have taken extra long to implant, or your baby is just a slow starter like mine were...
> 
> I'm a little upset that your doctors told you that your 125 and 332 levels were too low! Everyone started out low, and those number doubling in two days are exceptionally good.
> 
> I really think you need some specialist care that can really delve into your history and help, especially with three early births. I wish you the best of luck with this pregnancy!

I agree with this 100%:thumbup:


----------



## Little_Nugget

Thank you so much ladies :)

With my previous pregnancy I had consultant care and fortnightly scans from 6 weeks because of the bleeding but because it kept stopping and starting I wasn't given any medication for this until they actually admitted me at 22 weeks. Even then I don't think the heparin shots or progesterone pessarys did anything unless it's because they were started so late?!

I'm happy this time around that the low dose aspirin was started so early despite the fact I've had no bleeding at all. Yet (touch wood). I just want a break for once. All we want is a child. Not four or five. Just one. I'm angry at God tbh for allowing me to get pregnant so easily and letting my bf and I think we're over the danger point and maybe things are going to be ok, just for him to snatch our babies away in the 2nd trimester. It would be kinder if they had been mc even though it still would have been horrible. Watching our last son doing so well and then having to agree to switch his incubator etc off was the hardest most painful thing I've ever done and my bf shut down for weeks afterwards.

I wanted to ask is it normal to have both diarrhoea AND constipation in the same day? Sometimes I'll wake up and have to sprint to the bathroom but an hour later I'm praying to let me go to the toilet :/

As for my hcg readings. Being told my 125 was not good was like a slap in the face. I think some doctors get off on worrying people. I want to know what my last reading was but they won't say and told me I didn't need to worry myself with that since the yolk sac was seen. Well I am worrying. I'm a wreck atm.

I wish I was stronger. I want Tuesday over and done with. I've been tested for lupus anticoagulant which was negative. They won't test for antiphospholipid syndrome or factor v leidens. They won't consider a cervical stitch because if my waters go early it makes labour complicated cos it'd have to be removed ?!?! Wtf. After 10 years I still have no idea what's wrong with me. 

Thanks for all of your kind words. Its helping :) xxx


----------



## Faerie09

Sweetie, I'm so sorry. I had a loss last year and was pregnant at the same time I had the loss which I did not know about until the funeral of my first daughter. Her name was Kyleigh and she passed away at 4 1/2 months old. I'm working on not being petrified of everything myself. I worry each and everyday, it's so hard. But we're making through it. I check on her constantly and I can't help, but worry 24/7. I'm surprised I have been getting any sleep at all, but I am. Which is a good thing, but it's still hard with everything. I don't know what kind of advice I can give you honey, but I know the pain never really goes away, it just slowly gets better little by little; day by day. Just know you have wonderful, precious little angels up in Heaven watching over you with God. I pray to Him everyday and it helps me a lot. I don't know your religion so I hope this isn't going to offend you hun. I honestly hope things turn out better for you and you'll be in my thoughts and prayers. BIG HUGE HUGS to you sweetheart!! My heart goes out to you. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
You're definitely a strong mother that is overcoming obstacles in your life sweetie and I sincerely hope they get so much better for you honey.


----------



## waitandsee

Oh this is heartbreaking! You're such a strong woman to get through all this pain! Ihope your scan will be good and this is your miracle baby! And I agree with the others that you need to be monitored closely by specialists. Please be kind to yourself and rest.


----------



## Quartzbaby

Big hugs x


----------



## rj84

thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## mrs stru

:hugs: hope everything goes okay on Tuesday


----------



## peanutbear

I'm thinking about you and hope things go well on Tuesday.


----------



## Neversaynever

Just wanted to send you massive :hugs:

So sorry for your losses and it's totally understandable that you are scared. I am hoping that all is good with your scan Tuesday, please have faith that this might just be different :hugs:

Be kind to yourself, you're only human :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Little_Nugget

Thanks everyone :) I'm feeling a bit better now that I've actually spoken to someone about what's worrying me. If I was being violently sick and still had my other symptoms I'd probably be less nervous. Maybe. 

Thanks again for all of the support. You're all lovely! :) xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Sounds silly but even you putting a pregnancy ticker means that you still have hope which is really good. Well done and you CAN do this :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Hmmm..I sound really patronising but it's not meant be sorry :wacko:

XxX


----------



## Little_Nugget

Aww no you didn't at all. I want to be positive and obviously want this little bean to stay put I'm just worried how it'll affect me if it all turns to crud again. 

I really mean it when I say thanks to everyone for their kind words. It means a lot to me :) xx


----------



## Desperado167

Such a sad sad time u have had Hun,I really hope and pray this little one is your forever baby,:hugs::hugs:U are an amazing strong women,love and prayers for tuesday,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: i have no advice just lots of :hugs:

I really hope this goes well for you and this little bean is your keeper baby, i'm so sorry you've had to deal with so many losses, its just not fair :cry:

Keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow xx


----------



## Tulip

Just... Wow. You have been through hell, I am so sorry. Catherine is right, your HCG was always, always fine and bang on schedule. Not seeing a hb at 6 weeks is perfectly normal. You need to be under high-risk consultant care from the very start and if you're not happy with their reasoning with regards the stitch then they should refer you to a tertiary centre such as Kings for a second opinion.

Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow and a full term pregnancy with a healthy baby xx


----------



## 5-a-side

:hugs: what an incredible emotional journey you have been on. 
Make sure you push with everything you have to get the care you want. Past history should have the hospitals taking the best care of you.
I truly hope all goes well for you.
:hugs:


----------



## Little_Nugget

Hi everyone. Thanks again for all the replies. I've just had my scan and little peanuts heart was beating away :) I was so scared and really expected bad news but they're ok. I'm kind of in shock atm but I feel good. I just hope and pray to God that this little one sticks and stays ok. 

Thanks again to all of you. I don't think I could have got through these past few days without you. I hope things work out great for each of you :) xxx


----------



## Darlin65

Woot!Woot!:wohoo: Congrats hun!:hugs: can't express on here just how happy I really am for you!


----------



## solitaire89

Congratulations! I really hope that every carries on ok for you :)


----------



## Neversaynever

:yipee: fantastic news I'm :cry: with happiness

Here's to a long happy and healthy nine months :hugs:

XxX


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Im so sorry to read what you have been through.

Great news that little one's heart is beating away.


----------



## Tulip

That is just fantastic news? Have you told your boyfriend? I have everything crossed for a happy and healthy outcome xx


----------



## Mauser

Little_Nugget said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks again for all the replies. I've just had my scan and little peanuts heart was beating away :) I was so scared and really expected bad news but they're ok. I'm kind of in shock atm but I feel good. I just hope and pray to God that this little one sticks and stays ok.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you. I don't think I could have got through these past few days without you. I hope things work out great for each of you :) xxx

Oh, I'm SOOOO glad to hear that! I was going to tell you I had to deal with this similar thing just a couple weeks ago. Back 3 years ago, I lost my son due to PPROM- my water broke at 17w5d and he was born at 23w3d and passed away in my arms. Now I'm pregnant again (surprise!) and terrified of absolutely EVERYTHING. I went in for a scan at 6w5d and there was a gestational sac and yolk sac, but no embie and no hb. I freaked out. I was convinced of the worst. I was 100% positive of my O-date (hahaha, guess not...) so I was positive I was not just too early. She wanted me to come back in 2 weeks, but I could only hold out one week. :) I went in last week at 7w5d- and there was the happy little blob with a really strong hb! Turns out I was only 7w1d.


----------



## Little_Nugget

Awww lol glad your little one was ok. I'm still terrified haha. I've been sent home with 80 progesterone pessaries and 30 fragmin syringes which I've got to inject myself with daily (honestly I'm cacking myself. I am frightened of needles. I get queezy lol). 

I really hope to God all this medication works this time or if not at least gets bub to a point where if they decide they want to be born early they've got a really good chance of making it.

I (by my lmp and baby dances) should be 7 weeks today but I've measured in at 6+2 on the scan today. Lo just took a little longer to get going I guess.

Not told the boyf yet but I text him while he was at work earlier saying I had news so when he gets home I'll sit him down :) 

Sticky dust to all of you xxx


----------



## Mauser

Little_Nugget said:


> Awww lol glad your little one was ok. I'm still terrified haha. I've been sent home with 80 progesterone pessaries and 30 fragmin syringes which I've got to inject myself with daily (honestly I'm cacking myself. I am frightened of needles. I get queezy lol).
> 
> I really hope to God all this medication works this time or if not at least gets bub to a point where if they decide they want to be born early they've got a really good chance of making it.
> 
> I (by my lmp and baby dances) should be 7 weeks today but I've measured in at 6+2 on the scan today. Lo just took a little longer to get going I guess.
> 
> Not told the boyf yet but I text him while he was at work earlier saying I had news so when he gets home I'll sit him down :)
> 
> Sticky dust to all of you xxx

Yeay for you :hugs:, and hoping for a sticky bean! I'm on Lovenox injections- same idea as Fragmin- it's a blood thinner- TOTALLY hate the injections!!! Last pregnancy I had complications and bleeding within 24 hours... this time it's been a week with no issues... so I'm "starting" to calm down a bit. Maybe. Kind of. I'm getting a fetal doppler from eBay in a couple weeks, too.


----------



## weezyweu

Congratulations great news all ok


----------



## animalcracker

Amy,

After all you've been through, I was nearly in tears reading your post and I can completely understand why you are so terrified.

The one thing I do want to point out is that it is incredibly common for a heartbeat to not be seen or heard at 6 weeks. 

Try and keep your hopes up love, even though I know you must be going out of your mind. Please keep us updated on what happens during your scan.:hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

I guess I should have read the whole thread before responding before! I see that the heartbeat was seen! YAY!!! So happy for you Amy!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! Please keep us posted!:hugs:


----------



## Little_Nugget

Lol that's ok :) thanks for replying. Everyones making me feel a lot calmer!

I've just done my first injection in my tummy which didn't hurt but was hard to actually push it in?! My tummy rather fat lol so I guess needles slide in easier when there isn't a great big layer of flab in the way haha but I managed it eventually so yay me :D

I've been thinking about a Doppler but I know when I was in hospital with deacon I kept nicking the midwives when she wasn't looking and was obsessively listening until she caught me one morning and said I was actually listening to my own pulse! Hand-palm-face lol

I might give that a miss I think but knowing me I'll change my mind in a few weeks.

I'm probably being a bit thick here but which forum is for every day chat about pregnancy? This post of mine is a bit depressing so want to try and chill out now but still talk to you all :) xxx


----------



## Tulip

Try joining the PAL Winter Babies thread, everyone in there will be pregnant after loss and due around the same time as you :thumbup:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Just been reading your story and its heartbreaking how much you have been through, noone deserves that. Im so glad that this baby has a hearbeat and hope that this time it works out right, you definetely deserve it. Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## Little_Nugget

Ah thanks Tulip! I'm useless when it comes to message boards :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Hi Amy...why not start a journal so we can follow your story and you can let us all support you along this journey?

XxX


----------



## Little_Nugget

Oh God lol I'm rubbish at stuff like that. I wouldn't even know where to start. I'll have a look though *gulp* :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Well I am too but I have felt much better since starting mine and the support has been invaluable :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I am SO sorry for all fo your losses :hugs: I haven't read through the responses, but if you had clots with a previous pregnancy, you probably need to be on blood thinners. Has your doctor mentioned this?


----------



## Mauser

I'm really concerned about them not giving you a stitch, and their excuse that IF your waters break, it will be hard to deliver. I had PPROM with baby #4, which was a total fluke... but many many MANY women with PPROM have their waters break because of incompetent cervix. Did they check your cervical length any of those times??? The fact that this has happened more than once to you really scares me. If you do have IC, a stitch can help you SOOOO much and there's a better chance your waters won't break again. 

Quite a lot of PPROM women also have clotting disorders. They haven't been able to diagnose me with one, either, but they still put me on the injections. The reason is because suddenly during a couple year timespan I ended up being hospitalized 3x with blood clots in my lungs (not like it had ANYTHING to do with being 30, smoking, and being on BC pills). So even though I have been tested for everything under the sun and it's all been negative, they feel that I'm very sensitive to estrogen, and I could clot again very easily whenever pregnant. They won't even consider doing aspirin for me since I really dodged death 3x.


----------



## Little_Nugget

Tbh I don't really understand why it's not an option. With deacon within a couple of days of being admitted to hospital I had a scan measuring my cervical length and apparently it was ok. They talked about a stitch then but said they didn't think it would actually make that much of a difference. I just don't understand any of my problems.

When I got past the 25/26 week mark with Hollie it was mentioned that maybe I had a problem carrying boys but then I had her early too.

I've read up on various clotting disorders and they all sound like they could be my problem but the ones I was tested for were negative. They made the assumption that if I was negative for the main two I'd more than likely be negative for the rest. 

I was tested religiously for bv and any other infection during deacons pregnancy and they came back negative each time. This was because apparently bv can cause premature rupture of the membranes. I was negative all the way through but waters still went at 24 weeks. Deacon was literally born within 15 mins of them going.

With Cameron and hollie they said the placentas started to come away which then caused the waters to go.

It p**sses me off because after all these years I'm still no nearer to finding out what's up with me. The mc and Cameron where with a different partner. I'm saying this because it's also been suggested that my partner and I are incompatible but then disregarded that as Hollie, Deacon and this one are with someone else. My bf has been tested for various things and has been cleared of any genetic issues.

The plan just seems to be try any medication and hope for the best. I must say tho if things work out with this lo and it turns out all I needed was heparin, aspirin and progesterone I'll be extremely effed off because all three were suggested and dismissed when I was 7 weeks with deacon and only started at 22 weeks. If I discover he could of been saved I'll think about sueing.

I just want answers for once *sigh* xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Amy...must be bloody awful not knowing why you had your losses...I have trouble coping and my loss was much earlier :hugs:

What did your boyfriend say in the end?

XxX


----------



## Little_Nugget

He never bothered coming home last night. Said he wanted to stay out with the lads and crash at his mates. B*stard. I'm in a mood now as I'm having period cramps and just had blood when I went to the loo so I'm convinced this it the end starting. I made a new post but it said it needed to be approved by a moderator before it would appear on the board :/ I'm just so upset right now. I can feel in my gut that it's over :(


----------



## Neversaynever

What a co*k :grr:

I really hope that you're ok, can you not get to A&E?

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## Mauser

Little_Nugget said:


> He never bothered coming home last night. Said he wanted to stay out with the lads and crash at his mates. B*stard. I'm in a mood now as I'm having period cramps and just had blood when I went to the loo so I'm convinced this it the end starting. I made a new post but it said it needed to be approved by a moderator before it would appear on the board :/ I'm just so upset right now. I can feel in my gut that it's over :(

Oh sh!t. Sh!t to both. Ugh!!! I'm keeping FX for you... This can't be happening again to you. :(


----------



## Little_Nugget

They want me to come in on 19th still. Said because the scan was good yesterday and there's hardly any blood, that I shouldn't worry. Things just feel off. I feel like I'm on my period. No there isn't a period amount of blood but I'm so scared. I know there's nothing they can do though. I really thought this was the one. I can't stop crying :'(


----------



## Neversaynever

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and I so hope that you are wrong and your beany is doing fine :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

XxX


----------



## Little_Nugget

Great. Now the back pain and heavy wet feeling I get during a period is starting. I'm scared to go to the toilet again. All I wanted was a normal, problem free, boring pregnancy :'( I just know it's getting ready to end. My next period wouldn't be due until the 15th so it's not my body being confused. I'd like to curl up and cry my heart out right now. Waiting until the 19th is going to be horrible. I hate my stupid body :'((


----------



## Neversaynever

Amy I am so sorry :hugs:

Are you alone? Can you not get your boyfriend to come home and be with you?

XxX


----------



## Mauser

Little_Nugget said:


> Great. Now the back pain and heavy wet feeling I get during a period is starting. I'm scared to go to the toilet again. All I wanted was a normal, problem free, boring pregnancy :'( I just know it's getting ready to end. My next period wouldn't be due until the 15th so it's not my body being confused. I'd like to curl up and cry my heart out right now. Waiting until the 19th is going to be horrible. I hate my stupid body :'((

Amy, I hate it when people try to give me false hope, so I'm not trying to do that. I don't like the back pain- but you started your blood thinner yesterday??? With my last pregnancy, within 24 hours I started bleeding once I started my shots. I took my shot one night, and the next day I was just standing there at work talking to someone, and GOOSH I ended up with a big gush of blood that soaked thru my undies and trousers (TMI, SORRY). That was at 7 weeks. I kept bleeding almost daily and was in at the clinic and ER every week thinking it was the end.


----------



## Little_Nugget

My bf is a pig. I rang him in tears asking him to come home early and he said why what's up? I said can you just come home, I need you and he asked why again cos he's busy at work so I said I'm pregnant and I'm bleeding and all he could say was ffs why didn't you tell me before and then hung up on me. Why do men do this? It's like some great inconvenience to him! :'(

I'm going to have a bath, monitor the pain and bleeding and force myself on a sonographer tomorrow if it's not eased up.

I hope that's all this is Mauser. Thanks for the info xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Hun I hope it is just the blood thinners making you bleed. 

Rest rest and rest with plenty of fluids. Fingers are well and truly crossed :hugs:

XxX


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Amy I have everything crossed that all is ok.


----------



## Tulip

Hope it's just the thinners hon :hugs:


----------



## Mauser

Thinking of you, Amy... hoping things are okay and have settled down a bit. Let us know how things are, okay?


----------



## Neversaynever

Sendin you a massive :hugs: hope you're ok

XxX


----------



## Jembug

I've just come across this thread, so so sorry to read about your losses. Hope things are a bit more positive today, thinking of you xxx


----------

